# A few from around the house



## HL45 (Jul 18, 2015)

Fly_-3882 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




Green Bee-3844 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr




Those eyes-3688 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 19, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## knswee (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful shots.


ken


----------



## HL45 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice set.  Really really love the dragonfly!


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------

